# Help identify this knife .



## Defuser602 (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello I came across this knife and I don't know much about it anyone know who makes it or any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 25, 2021)

Ooishi 大石


----------



## GBT-Splint (Jan 25, 2021)

> Ooishi 大石


this

Your knife looks like the ginsanko line even tho the handle doesn't look the same, it might have evolved through time.





Akifusa


----------



## preizzo (Jan 25, 2021)

It's a tadafusa


----------



## KenHash (Jan 25, 2021)

preizzo said:


> It's a tadafusa



It does look like a Tadafusa Aogami 2 Nakiri with different engraving


----------



## Defuser602 (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks for all the help I have two others here are some pics. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## kevin (Jan 26, 2021)

Defuser602 said:


> Thanks for all the help I have two others here are some pics. Thanks again for all your help!



The petty looks like a Akifusa SRS15


----------



## KenHash (Jan 26, 2021)

You posted this twice
Couple new knives hell.edentify | Kitchen Knife Forums


----------

